# Saanen vs. Nubian



## Plazyfarm (Mar 14, 2013)

We have three Saanen does.  My kids were doing 4-H.  We will not be doing 4-H this year so I was thinking instead of getting a Reg. Saanen buck, I would get a nubian is this a good match?  Or should I just stick with a pure herd?  Just looking for some pros and cons.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2013)

Ultimately you can do whatever you want.  Are your does registered?  If you get a registered Nubian buck, I think you can still register the babies as experimental, but you should check with ADGA.

I love my Nubians.  I have a LaMancha doeling that will ultimately be bred to my Nubian Buck and I know they can be registered.


----------



## Plazyfarm (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes the girls are registered thank you for you input.  My husband likes me to make cheese and he drinks the Saanen milk.  I would like to get a nubian because I tasted there milk and it was a little less goaty.  Since I need to get a new buck I thought this might get me closer to a nubian milk.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 16, 2013)

I've seen two cute Snubian does this year-twins.

You can register the girls as grades, and you could show then in registered grade class in 4H shows if you ever wanted to. I've noticed lots of grades go on to get RG or even GC in shows. They can combine the best of both breeds and can be great milkers too. 

I think that the buck offspring can't be registered- or there is some other drawback- I'm not clear on that yet. My daughter recently purchased a Sannen/LaMancha cross, so I'm sure we will find out an another year or two if not before.


----------



## Plazyfarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Fullhousefarm,  I heard of the Snubian also and figured since we are not showing it might just work.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 16, 2013)

Adding a different breed will add some hybrid vigor to your lines. The ears will probably be airplane ears or "helicopter ears"--part erect, part floppy. I have an Alpine/Boer doe with helicopter ears and it she looks a bit like Sid the Sloth from the Ice Age movies.

Nubian bucks are a little more common here than Saanens. I have access to good Boer bucks but there are no decent registered Saanen or Alpine bucks in the area, so my gals got bred to Boers this year. I would like to breed to a reg. Saanen to get some purebred babies, but for the time being, I have to settle for Boers.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 16, 2013)

*Just a thought here; couldn't you sell the babies for more money if they were registered purebreds?*


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 16, 2013)

Plazyfarm said:
			
		

> Yes the girls are registered thank you for you input.  My husband likes me to make cheese and he drinks the Saanen milk.  I would like to get a nubian because I tasted there milk and it was a little less goaty.  Since I need to get a new buck I thought this might get me closer to a nubian milk.


What about a nigerian dwarf? Their milk has high butterfat too and you'll make mini Saanen with upright ears. The milk from offspring should taste good too. If you get a registered ND, you can registered the kids with Mini Dairy Goat Association too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 16, 2013)

One word. Kiko


----------



## Plazyfarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos - what is a Kiko?


----------



## Plazyfarm (Mar 16, 2013)

White Mountains Ranch - that thought has crossed my mind. - thanks


----------



## Plazyfarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Michichenwrangler - thanks Nubians are easier to find her too.  Not many people have Reg. Saanen animals and if they do they want a fortune.


----------



## Plazyfarm (Mar 16, 2013)

True BYH Addict - thanks that is something to think about my son wants a ND.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 18, 2013)

If you did crossbreed the resulting offspring are called Saanubians. The Nubian is known for being the breed with the highest butter fat content in it's milk and the Saanen is known for being the breed with the most milk production of all breeds. So it stands to reason that the crossbred offspring will produce a lot of very rich buttery milk. Don't know from experience but I have read lots of stuff on dairy goats both purebred and crossbred.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Ultimately you can do whatever you want.  Are your does registered?  If you get a registered Nubian buck, I think you can still register the babies as experimental, but you should check with ADGA.
> 
> I love my Nubians.  I have a LaMancha doeling that will ultimately be bred to my Nubian Buck and I know they can be registered.


A cross between two full blooded, registered, standard dairy goats is a "Recorded Grade"

Most ADGA sanctioned shows include Recorded Grades in the line up.  I've actually seen a Recorded Grade win best in show.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 18, 2013)

Try a Spanish herdsire. Toughens up your herd genetics. Less hoof/parasite problems and will tighten up offsprings' udders and cure pendulous udders.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2013)

Plazyfarm said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos - what is a Kiko?


Straw Hat, your not going to tell them what  Kiko is?

I was just waiting for you to give them the link to your page.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a Sanubian and she is wonderful she is 50/50 but her daughter is 75/25 the 75 being Nubian and she is actually bigger than her dam.  I would seriously think before making a mini Saanen (IMO) I loved my ND but I prefer my standards I have a mini boer wether and he will be going to the butcher soon.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 3, 2013)

Plazyfarm said:
			
		

> Michichenwrangler - thanks Nubians are easier to find her too.  Not many people have Reg. Saanen animals and if they do they want a fortune.


*

Well there ya go! You know there's a market for the purebreds if they are so expensive! *


----------

